# Ceilings



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Hello from Tennessee I recently did a ceiling in an upscale neighborhood it was sheetrock and then there was a fine sheet of something over it there's no way that anyone floated this out it was too perfect..any ideas?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like Mr Moore did the job.:thumbsup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySMc5doCA6w


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you ever tried to do that gaz? Doesn't look like hes rolling that much on but a whole lot sure comes off.

Ive never tried it, I guess he pole sands the lot after that? Sure is a lot of work, I wouldnt get paid for that extra here.

A fine film over the ceiling? Wallpaper, Nah.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, gave it a go at home. Nobody is going to pay me enough to do it either.


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

It looks like the entire ceiling had the most thin perfect coating of mud. From the leak it separated from the drywall I tried to screw it back up but it would crack..off in large pieces


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Almost sounds like it been sealed with paint then textured years ago, Then someone sanded and troweled it out smooth and re painted it.

Then put a screw in and it can crack and break the original texture coating off the paint underneath.

Had to deal with ceilings like this many times.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Level Fif

Fellas I got an inbetween job to break up skooln for the other gig Im tring to swing, anyhoo, sot down a ceiling with primer, with sprayer, why did the primer start cracking,

oh that is Moore and 2buck trying to figure out how to paint, the fat one is 2buck


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Primer was just a bit to thick Joe.

Guess whos back, Joes back, Where you been hiding Joe? Stuck at taco bells till the money ran out?


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

The was a newer construction..never


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Painted other than oringal...


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Makes me feel better you guys are stumped as well...gonna try to find pic from my tablet...hold tight!!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

could be plaster ?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> could be plaster ?


 that's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

I guess it could be a thin layer of plaster over sheetrock so what's the best way to repair that? I'm only really used mud.. that's as far as my teacher got with me before he retired.. it must be a lot easier to work with because it was perfectly uniform there were no lumps or bumps. Why put the plaster over drywall if you can just measure seams and Corners in if you do it right it'll look just as good but why do the plaster and is there a certain kind of plaster that I need to get to repair something like that


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ashley!
I agree with Bob the Fixer, it's probably veneer plaster. The Blue Board used in veneer plaster looks a lot like drywall. You may need to scar the plaster with a utility knife to get it to stop breaking loose from the ceiling.
I would cut out the water-damaged area, scar the plaster to stop it from coming loose, use Fibafuse over the patch, then skim the area with a setting compound like USG Easy Sand or National Quick Set Lite. As these products start to set, you can smooth them out by adding a little water to the surface with a spray bottle, then troweling/knifing the area smooth. Unlike plaster, if you still aren't happy with the surface you can sand it & skim it again.
Give it a try somewhere, even if you don't do this repair. This little trick (wetting the setting compound) has made me faster/better at patching! :thumbup:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

.....


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

That sounds like excellent advise.i can see it completely now thanks a million..


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

cazna said:


> Have you ever tried to do that gaz? Doesn't look like hes rolling that much on but a whole lot sure comes off.
> 
> Ive never tried it, I guess he pole sands the lot after that? Sure is a lot of work, I wouldnt get paid for that extra here.
> 
> A fine film over the ceiling? Wallpaper, Nah.


Skim coat helps with joint flashing. If they are not willing to pay for it, don't be willing to do it. Cheapsters should never get top shelf work.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I did a home a few years back Ashley . I finished off the kitchen ceiling for paint then the homeowner came in and covered it with a thick wallpaper type covering . It had a nice design to It and looked really nice .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Have you ever tried to do that gaz? Doesn't look like hes rolling that much on but a whole lot sure comes off.
> 
> Ive never tried it, I guess he pole sands the lot after that? Sure is a lot of work, I wouldnt get paid for that extra here.
> 
> A fine film over the ceiling? Wallpaper, Nah.





gazman said:


> Yes, gave it a go at home. Nobody is going to pay me enough to do it either.


On a home with 1,600 sq ft of ceiling . It's only a days work . If that!

Little sanding involved . I don't sand the screws just the laps at the butts and seams .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> Primer was just a bit to thick Joe.
> 
> Guess whos back, Joes back, Where you been hiding Joe? Stuck at taco bells till the money ran out?


moved on just visiting, do some Tape and some other work, cant stay away from u jokers, just laughing yesterday at the stuff on here while driving down the road


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Help... I posted something last week about this weird feeling I'm at a house right now so it was just regular cuz I'm new at this and it's the same thing I have some pictures I'm going to try to post any help tips or tricks or advice is so greatly appreciated


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Match this one...got asked dynamic a homeowner the other day what do I do with this...said pull it down and start over


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> Match this one...got asked dynamic a homeowner the other day what do I do with this...said pull it down and start over


What the freak is that ice ?? Is that a texture?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes like 1 inch spikes...on a 7 foot ceiling


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> Match this one...got asked dynamic a homeowner the other day what do I do with this...said pull it down and start over



I pulled up to a remodel the other day and the owners kid was smoking something that looked like that.


----------



## ashleygoode (May 26, 2016)

Awe snap..that's looks like whipped blue top rolled on with a fat nap roller..see it alot in super old homes here in Tennessee...


----------

